# Heavy 10 Restoration Work In Progress.



## John C (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello all, my first here post on H-M. Here is the lathe I'm restoring. As purchased, and as it stood a couple days ago.






It was literally a basket case, all major components removed and in baskets or boxes. Luckily all the major components were there, and in reasonably good condition. The bed has been ground, but it appears to have been done correctly. Can't date it since the serial number is no longer visible. 30 days in to the restoration today. I can't (don't want to) even count the hours..... On the upside, I now know this machine inside and out to the last tiniest screw. I'm sure I'll have LOTS of questions.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 3, 2016)

Am i the only one who cannot see his photos?
Here is a couple of my 9A.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 3, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> View attachment 126307
> View attachment 126308
> 
> Am i the only one who cannot see his photos?


No. I see the ones in your post though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2016)

His no, yours yes.


----------



## John C (Apr 4, 2016)

Apparently the album I created defaults to private. Can not change it to public. Permissions issue?


----------



## Machinehead (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll be following your restoration with interest, I plan to start the restore on my heavy 10 in a few months.


----------



## John C (Apr 9, 2016)

Still can't post photos that aren't marked private, so verbal description only. I've got the taper attachment and a new cross feed screw installed and adjusted, about 20thou backlash. Saddle and apron completed, installed and functioning. A few minor items to resolve -- missing carriage lock shoe, will probably just make one -- and the handle was broken off the apron hand wheel. Probably will make that part as well.

Saved the headstock work for last. I was a bit concerned tearing into it, so I did lots of reading up first (with age comes wisdom ). Disassembled it and was pleased to find the bearings and spindle in very good shape. Cleaned, painted and reassembled it. New wicks throughout. Both front and rear bearings test @ .0007-.0008 movement using the SB test procedure. Got these measurements using a .001" indicator, now looking for a .0001" indicator to get a better reading. Let it run for 5 minutes on the middle cone pulley, and the bearing caps got just about "blood warm". (Using the proper A oil). 

I'll pull the bearing caps again and check that it's oiling properly. Also I want to replace the shims as they were a bit ratty looking, and some were obviously home made.

Put the gear train on and it runs nice and quiet. Can't get power to the lead screw yet as the tumbler arm(s) that came with the machine are broken/worn-out. Seems to be a rather hard part to find. I'm cogitating on how to fabricate one until I can get an original.

JC


----------



## dlane (Apr 9, 2016)

I see the tumbler assemblers come up on eBay occasionally at reasonable prices.
Did you get new matched X feed telescoping screw and nut, if so where did you get them , mine has about .008 backlash with a new nut, should of got the screw also.
Sounds like your gona have a good lathe when all said and done.


----------



## John C (Apr 9, 2016)

Got the screw and nut on eBay from a guy in Nebraska that makes new ones. Part of the backlash is probably due to the washers on either side of the bearings where the screw secures to the taper attachment. Was missing two washers, replaced with closest I could find. Will address that later. For now it's functional.

By tumbler, I'm referring to the tumbler arm at the bottom of the gearbox, not the reversing tumbler. I've been checking eBay daily, have yet to see one after several weeks looking.


----------



## dlane (Apr 9, 2016)

Oops I was thinking reverse tumbler , my lathe came with bronze X feed washers/spacers . 
I ended up useing thrust bearings at the taper end of screw also , had spares


----------



## John C (Apr 11, 2016)

Test


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 11, 2016)

Still no go on the photos. Mike


----------



## John C (Apr 11, 2016)

Admins are working on it.


----------



## John C (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## John C (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you to the H-M staff for resolving this issue! Updates coming soon. Headstock re-shimmed, now .001" on each end with lift test. High speed for 10 minutes, no load, caps barely get warm.


----------



## John C (Apr 12, 2016)

Updates, and questions:

Read a comment by Woodtickgreg recently where he stated that the guy selling die cut shims for the SB10 headstock for $50 seemed reasonable. After the time and expense of making my own, I'd have to agree. Used one of the better old shims as a template, laid out the holes and traced it on 1/8" alum stock. Sandwiched 2 each .001, .002, .003, .005 and .010 shim blanks cut 7/8" wide between. Drilled 9/32" for the dowel pin and 7/16'  for the bolt hole, then cut the hole stack with a coping saw. They turned out well, with only minor burrs on some of the thinner stock.





Question. The lead screw guard that goes here. Does it in anyway support the lead screw, or is it just a sort of dust cover?


----------



## John C (Apr 18, 2016)

Making chips! While making posts for a jig to make one good gearbox tumbler from two damages ones. I've come to find that single tumbler gear tumbler levers are simply not available without buying a complete gearbox. So I'm going to do -- properly -- what the previous owner tried to do. Details to follow.



It's starting to look like a lathe. Found and fixed a little goof I made where the cross slide screw mounts on the taper attachment. Now have only .002" backlash in the cross slide.


----------



## dlane (Apr 19, 2016)

Looking good John, I made a chip cover for the telescoping X screw , keeps the swarf out
Ànd makes a small table


The screw by the lever has a knob under it to follow the slot
I need to make a leed screw cover for it , thanks for reminding me.


----------



## John C (May 9, 2016)

Making progress, which at this point mainly involves parting with dollars to fit baby out with tooling. That includes: the correct tailstock, 3 jaw chuck, faceplate and milling attachment. Also getting baby "In Trim" while waiting for parts to arrive. The bed has been ground (appears to have been done correctly and well), so I had to shim the gearbox, bed rack and lead screw support. The milling attachment has really helped get things in the next gear. I've made a micrometer holder for carriage feed, and will be making various T-nuts for the compound slot. The photo shows stock I'm using to making a spindle spider. It is 12L14..... I'M IN LOVE!  This stuff machines beautifully! Not sure if it's hard enough, but if so, I might make parts for a collet draw bar hand wheel hub and forcing cone with it. Already have a threaded tube for collets, just need to fab the other end.

Still planning to repair the gearbox arm, (and actively searching one also). Got a pretty good idea on how to go about it, just bouncing it around in the ole' noggin until I'm ready.


----------



## John C (May 24, 2016)

Coming along, a little at a time. Made a collet draw bar, thanks CraigB1960 and Andre for some helpful guidance. Ordered a  Shars AXA toolpost and set of holders. Was a little hesitant to put any Chinese tooling on the lathe, but they actually seem pretty decent. Just couldn't justify the cost of Aloris at the moment. Already I can see what a great improvement this is. Very rigid. I'll never go back to a lantern type holder if I can avoid it. Finally, put an LED shoplight above the lathe. 4,000 lumen, 54 watts, WOW!!! I can actually see what I'm doing now. The difference compared to fluorescent is amazing. My eyes feel 10 years younger.


----------



## John C (May 24, 2016)

Oh yeah, my love affair with 12L14 took a bad turn. It finished beautifully, but the fine chips just love to work their way into the scroll of the chuck.... and the threads of the backplate. Had to disassemble and clean the 3 jaw every time I took it off and reinstalled it.


----------



## John C (Jun 7, 2016)

At last, it's functionally complete! Gearbox tumbler arm arrived yesterday. I wasted no time getting it installed and cutting some threads.


----------



## Rodney Young (Jun 14, 2016)

Looking good! Going to take me a while to get where you are as mine is still little bitty pieces! Glad the Shars AXA tool holder worked out for you I'm looking for the same type of unit for mine and was also concerned about the quality.
  Rodney


----------



## John C (Jun 14, 2016)

The Shars QCTP and holders are Ok. The locknut on the height adjusting screw on the tool holders tends to lock too tightly, requiring using pliers to hold the knurled wheel to loosen it. The threaded stud that these ride on comes loose from the holder. Nothing a little red Loctite won't fix. Just minor nuisance issues really. Over all I'm happy with them.


----------



## starrrtraveler (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello and thanks for showing the progress of your restoration.  I have a 1944 SB H10 with taper attachment.  I am about to make a new crossfeed screw but might consider buying if the price is right.  Would you mind posting a link to the ebay supplier you bought your screw from?  Thanks in advance and keeping an eye on your progression.


----------



## John C (Jun 15, 2016)

The screw was from a guy in Nebraska. His eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/usr/tross96586


----------



## core-oil (Jun 15, 2016)

John C.

Superb workmanship, thanks for posting, you say that the serial number is missing due to a bed re-grind, If you know someone high up in your local police department & tell them how you have restored a nice old vintage machine, I wonder if they could look at the portion of the bed with a portable device they use for checking auto mobile engine blocks where the serial number is ground off, Over here the police have this portable machine which can see the trace of the stamp under the grinding surface. Do not know if over your way they will help the community Might be worth asking?    As far as i know this machine is a non destructive check ing divice.


----------



## starrrtraveler (Jun 15, 2016)

starrrtraveler said:


> Hello and thanks for showing the progress of your restoration.  I have a 1944 SB H10 with taper attachment.  I am about to make a new crossfeed screw but might consider buying if the price is right.  Would you mind posting a link to the ebay supplier you bought your screw from?  Thanks in advance and keeping an eye on your progression.



Thanks John!  I'll send him a message to see when he'll have a new screw ready.


----------

